# MES 30"



## heyer5 (May 30, 2012)

My brother-in-law is looking into this smoker -   - but it says that it doesn't get past 250 degrees.

I run a WSM 18.5" and have no experience with electric smokers.

Can someone give me some input on this, if they can run hotter than 250, or if there is something comperable to this that would be better?

Thanks!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 30, 2012)

Morning Heyer5! I have an MES 40 and the set temp on it will only go to 275*. Personally I love mine and have no problem with the temp only going up that high. MES is notorious for having temperature variations - for instance, I can set it at 275* and once it settles downs, the actual temp in the cabinet is only about 240-250*. I don't smoke much at temps above 275* so it works perfect for me.


----------



## heyer5 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks SmokingBadWord - Sorry, the H word is not allowed unless you are talking Hawkeyes in these parts!

I'll let him know!  Thanks!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 30, 2012)

heyer5 said:


> Thanks SmokingBadWord - Sorry, the H word is not allowed unless you are talking Hawkeyes in these parts!
> 
> I'll let him know!  Thanks!


Ha Ha...I'm a reformed Buckeye! We watch Hawkeyes when we can't watch Huskers.


----------



## heyer5 (May 30, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Ha Ha...I'm a reformed Buckeye! We watch Hawkeyes when we can't watch Huskers.


 Well, I'm glad to hear you are a REFORMED Buckeye - they are worse than Big Red!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 30, 2012)

Ha ha...I still am a Bucks fan though...and Steelers!


----------



## deltadude (May 31, 2012)

heyer5, your B-in-L is lucky to have you help.  The MES will get to 275 and I have seen mine hit 300+ for short periods.  When a newbie comes to this forum asking for recommendations I usually give two the MES 40 and the WSM either the 18" or the 22".  I think these two smokers are the best of two ways to smoke for the backyard pitmaster.  The WSM using briquettes is one of the best briquette smoker ever made and used by many competing on the BBQ competition circuit either as their primary smoker or a backup.  The WSM capability of producing consistent high quality smoked Q at an affordable price is the first choice for many BBQ addicts.  For those who don't want to fool around with briquettes and want a more set it and forget it type smoker, the MES fits that bill, the same as the WSM the MES consistently delivers high quality Q, for a very affordable price. 

I have owned my MES 40 for 6 years, and have read many comments on this forum from owners of other types of smokers who bought and use the MES, their consistent response has been praise for the *MES*, which some would say (*M* aking it *E* asy to *S* moke) is the reason to buy an MES.  I also recommend the 40 over the 30 inch model for a simple reason, capacity.  I have never heard a 40 owner say I wish I bought a 30 inch, but I consistently read 30 owners saying they wish they bought a 40 or they are going to upgrade to a 40.  Smokers are like boats, and TVs guys will always want a bigger one.

Hope this helps.


----------

